# Mazda MX-6 How are they?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've got a chance to pick up a 1994-1995 Mazda MX-6 for 850 bucks here. Leather interior, sunroom, power everything, V6, aluminum rims, 132K miles. I'm going to test drive it today.

I was wondering how reliable these cars were?

If I can get it I hope to be able to park the Z for a while and work on it, and drive the Mazda.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I've got a chance to pick up a 1994-1995 Mazda MX-6 for 850 bucks here. Leather interior, sunroom, power everything, V6, aluminum rims, 132K miles. I'm going to test drive it today.
> 
> I was wondering how reliable these cars were?
> 
> If I can get it I hope to be able to park the Z for a while and work on it, and drive the Mazda.


Two of my good friends own MX-6's. They're very interesting vehicles, especially if you want to go modify them. I think there's a lot of things to like about them: A Smooth revving engine, surprisingly comfortable factory seats, a massive trunk, and the fact that they are surprisingly cheap to buy/insure are just a few examples. 

They do have some odd quirks though. The ones that stand out most for me are the sticky sunroof (because of the way the sunroof mechanism was designed, you have to push the sunroof up manually when you open it) and an automatic transmission that's really sensitive to heat. Some of them also apparently experience problems with the HLAs ticking, but I have yet to see that problem firsthand. They also have an annoying factory alarm that won't let you open the passenger side door without unlocking the driver's side first. 

If you haven't seen them already, these sites might be able to address some of your reliability concerns:
MX6 FAQ
Probetalk, one of the larger Mazda MX6/Ford Probe forums

I hope the one you're test driving has been treated well. MX6's seem to be excellent cars if theyhaven't been mistreated/neglected.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It turned out to be a POS....

The engine light came on after 3 minutes of driving it
It was low on oil
Sounded like the rods were knocking bad
Air bag light was going off like crazy
Paint was crap
Needed new tires
Brakes
Front struts
Transmission (auto) from 1st to 2nd shifted rougher than me playing in my manual Z.

It's worth 850 (what I was going to offer) but I'm going to keep looking.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> It turned out to be a POS....
> 
> The engine light came on after 3 minutes of driving it
> It was low on oil
> ...


Definately keep looking. If you look at the classifieds on Probetalk you'll see MX6's in superb condition selling for less than 3k.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Naw, I'm not really a fan of the looks of the MX-6 to be honest. I'll definately keep looking though.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Naw, I'm not really a fan of the looks of the MX-6 to be honest. I'll definately keep looking though.



MX6.com is also a great forum to post. The issue with Probes/6s really is that the aftermarket support isn't great. But they are reasonably reliable.

-Sunroofs on both suck. But it's a minor issue
-HLA tick. Generally a decent engine flush or synthetic oil will aid or alleviate this issue. It's of no great merit other then annoyance factor
-Distributers on the 93-94 V6 models had a bad ignitor thats prone to overheating and failing
-the ATX tranny is crap, but the 5 speed is solid
-Rear calipers on the 93-94 are prone to seizing. 

If you were close to Maine and were interested in one of these, my Probe will be up for sale in a few weeks. KLZE engine swap and a few other minor mods. Either way they are a pretty solid car. I wanted to keep mine, but the GF said no if I'm getting a better Sports car this summer. Apparently 2 vehichles is my limit. (I think a new GF would be simpler.) I really do love the stupid car. It handles quite well. (PGTs come with stiffer springs, wider tires, and lower gearing stock then the MX6 LS.) And it's been pretty reliable for me over the 4 years I've owned it. 

If you have any questions regarding these cars feel free to hit me via PM, email @ [email protected] or AIM @ Rylinkus13.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

i wouldnt expect anything from the 90s that you can buy for $850 to be very good.i would have expected a lemon for that price

from my expereince with the second generation probe and mx6's they seem to be a good overall car performance wise and build wise with not many major issues

i love the midrange power of the V6's and the smooth shifting of the manuals.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3 werds ford probe twin...


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> 3 werds ford probe twin...


It's been pointed out already

Also shares a bunch of parts witht he Mazda 626 and MX3.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sounds like my friends mx-6. lol.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> sounds like my friends mx-6. lol.



They really are a great car. And MX6 leather seats are one of the most comfortable stock seats I've ever seen.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

Rylinkus said:


> It's been pointed out already
> 
> Also shares a bunch of parts witht he Mazda 626 and MX3.


the MX3 with the 2.5 V6 swap is a fun sleeper but their better with the 1.8T BPT swap though


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

siamiam said:


> the MX3 with the 2.5 V6 swap is a fun sleeper but their better with the 1.8T BPT swap though



The 2.5 V6 out of my Probe ended up in an MX3. It was a pretty darn quick car. It's never got to a track to see what it would run sadly. But I know it was a nice upgrade from the 1.8L V6.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hint:


The MX-6 and the 626, are ABUNDANT, and holy shite I mean ABUMNDANT for donar cars around here at junk yards. I think at my last visit, just as a game, me and a friend counted 24 626's, all in the same year range. 

Should tell ya something.


----------

